# Frameless bbs shooting



## derspunk (Dec 18, 2018)

Hello, everybody,
i've been trying to find an optimal setup for bbs (0.177mm) as frameless for quite some time now.
Even at 1632 (36cm long with microfiber pouch) I feel that the tubes are too strong.
Any tips for me?

Thanks and greetings


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

#64 office rubber bands are my choice for bbs.


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

If your 36cm length, is the tube length with the pouch tied at each end, a solution may be as easy as cutting a new tube 5 to 8cm longer. If you get the relaxed length down to 1/4th the draw length it will be easier to shoot the bbs that 1/5th the draw length.

If the 36cm means you are shooting butterfly, and drawing to 144cm or longer, you will have to find less powerful latex. Perhaps 2mm solid latex sold for pouch ties. Perhaps thin flats.


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

I agree with kawkan, try a rig of thin flats if you have some available. Or use a longer length of tube. There are videos you can find on youtube that show frameless flatband shooting.


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

i have used #107 office rubber bands for frameless BB shooting,just cut the band and tie the pouch on the ends,i am only shooting these at about 20 feet [indoors] but the puncture an aluminium can


----------



## derspunk (Dec 18, 2018)

Thank you very much for the tips.

currently I have an pullout of about 100cm that means 18cm length with a factor of about 5.5. Next time I will make the tubes longer.
Thanks and greetings


----------



## derspunk (Dec 18, 2018)

Sorry i make a new measurement.

Pullout only 80cm. -> Factor 4,5


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Have you tried 117B alliance bands? They work for me, I use two pouches like J5.


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Sorry i meant 117s,heres some pics of my setup for BBs


----------

